# Found Pigeon - not flying



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

I found a white pigeon on the ground, in the snow, not moving. It's feet seemed kinda stuck to the snow. It does not appear to be injured as there is no visible signs of injury. I live in Thunder Bay, Ontario and it is very cold outside -30 degrees with the windshield. I was concerned about the bird so I put it in a box and brought it in for warmth. I have tried following some of the guidance from other posting it has helped initaily about what to do. I do not know why it is not flying or what is the problem. I do not know much about caring for birds. I gave it water but have not actually seen him drink but he is eating. His poop varies in colour. Sometimes it is kinda white and other times it looks deep green. When I found him he has some light green poop that was kinda runny. I think he is a young bird and I don't know if he knows how to fly or perhaps he may be sick. I think he has some problems with his feet, there seems to be some small fine cuts. Can someone assist me in figuring out how I can this bird and what to do next?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Joy...here are the initial life saving steps for you to take.


It is vital to stabilize an ill or injured pigeon or dove as soon as possible after rescue. 
Three basic steps should be followed.
HEAT, ISOLATION & HYDRATION

HEAT:
A bird must be warmed gradually to a normal body temperature and be responsive (able to swallow). It is not unusual for a baby bird presented for rehabilitation to be very cold. (If a bird is unresponsive, please seek the assistance of an experienced rehabber or avian vet immediately.)

Give the bird a quick, superficial examination. Unless there is a critical situation, e.g., (severe bleeding) all birds should be covered and placed on a heat source* (see below) for at least 20-30 minutes to bring the body temperature back to normal. 

If head trauma is suspected, do not place the bird on heat.

ISOLATION:
Allow the bird to stabilize in a quite, dark, warm area.
While the bird is warming, take the opportunity to prepare any other items you may need to care for the bird, e.g., International Rehydrating Solution (recipe noted below)

A 'COLD' BIRD SHOULD NEVER BE GIVEN FLUID OR FOOD, PERIOD!!

HYDRATION:
Fluids should be given after, and ONLY AFTER, the bird has been warmed, examined for any injuries & a determination is made as to the severity of his dehydration.
All fluids should be warmed or at room temperature!

Description and degrees, of hydrated and dehydrated birds
A well hydrated bird will be very alert, have elastic skin, bright eyes, moist, plump membrane inside the mouth and well formed moist droppings.

A moderately dehydrated bird will be less than fully alert, have dry, flaky skin, dull eyes, non-formed droppings and have a sticky membrane in the mouth.

A severely dehydrated bird will be lethargic or unconscious, the skin will 'tent' when slightly pinched, have sunken eyes, dry or absent droppings and have dry membrane in the mouth. 

Depending on the cause and degree of dehydration, reversing this condition can take up to 24 hours. If the bird is alert, he may be rehydrated by mouth, using an eye dropper and putting drops along his beak every few minutes, making sure the fluids are room temperature or warmed slightly. Initially, a rehydrating solution should be administered. Plain water should not be given unless nothing else is available.

If the bird is not swallowing on his own or fully alert, he must be given fluids under the skin (sub-Q method).
WARNING!! This procedure should only be performed by an experienced rehabber or vet. 

Please follow these simple, basic, yet most important steps.
The cells of the body simply don't work properly when dehydrated. Absolutely no digestive processes can take place if the gut CAN'T work. Absorption will not take place, food sits in the gut, undigested, and will eventually kill the bird. 

* Heat source suggestions:
Towel lined heating pad, set on low
Towel lined hot water bottle
Low wattage lamp, directing the light into the cage.

* Emergency heat source substitute:
Fill an old sock about 2/3 full of rice. Microwave the sock for a few seconds. Making sure it isn't too hot, place it around the bird.

* International Rehydrating Solution:
To a cup of warm water add a pinch of salt & sugar, mix well. Use this solution to rehydrate by mouth.

* Emergency rehydrating substitute:
Pedialyte, unflavored.

By following these basic steps you have done your best to stabilize your little feathered patient until further assistance is available.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's a very pretty little thing, and banded. Probably got lost and didn't know how to find food.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

that is a nice looking bird and by the color of the band that its definitely a 2010 young bird. i hope the bird recovers soon!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You have done very, very well so far, Joy ! You saved your little pal's life, for sure. 

Indeed, a domesticated pigeon, likely lost.....they usually have no clue how to survive in the Feral world...certainly not in a -30 degree Feral world. She/he does look pretty young, too.

Good news that he is eating on his own. Did you happen to notice any external injuries to his body (besides the feet as you mentioned)? Scrapes, scabs, blood, punctures, abrasions, etc ???

The steps Charis outlines above are good.


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*He is doing Better!*

I took the pigeon to a country vet who examined him/her. He appears to be ok, no visible signs of injury. She figures he needs some food and water to get stronger. I have not seen him fly yet but he did flap his wings a bit a the vets to show off he wasn't too impressed with being examined. The tag says 2008 and so he is at least 2 years old. I saw other pigeons flying around today near the railway tracks where they probably eat from the rail way cars carrying wheat. I don't know how they survive in this bitter cold but I saw several huddled together next to windows on buildings. They appear to much more fatter and bigger than this little guy. I am little timed and nervous with him and I think he senses that. He wimpers when I put my hand in the box to clean out the papers. Tonight I put food down and he tried to peck my hand. He is trying to assert boundaries! I much to learn and would like to know how to safely handle the bird so he doesn't feel so threatened.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He will act that way.. it is normal pigeon behavior.. so do not be scared or put off by it..lol.. just do what you need to do to take care of him and he will act that way as he is in an new unfamiliar place.. warmth, food and water and changing of his place to keep it clean.. most pigeons are put off by human hands.. but he will be happy he has a warm place and food to eat!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty bird 
Have you been able to trace the band to see who the owner is? I wouldn't release him. Are you planning on keeping him?


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*My 90 year old mother wants to keep the little pigeon!*

I have been told by a local wildlife reabilator that the banc around his leg means he belongs to someone and possible was a racing pigeon. He gave me two numbers to call but they were old contacts he had. I tried both numbers but only got one reply and he said he doesn't race or deal with pigeons any more so call the other guy. I have not heard back from the other guy either but had spoken with his wife a bit on the phone. So those are the only contacts I was able to find so far. 

My mother is 90, saw the bird and fell in love with it and wants to keep it. I will give it a home, help in get strong and perhaps in the spring when it is warmer we can try and see what the bird wants to do. I really have a hard time imprisoning any animal as I think we all wish to be free. 

I found a used parrot cage for him just need to modify it to make a couple perches and floor so he is not standing in his own poop. He should have lots of room to spread his wings and excercise. What I noticed howeve it is a metal cage and as I went to measure it with my tape measure I noticed the cage was sort of a magnet or there was a magnetic field around it. I hope this does not affect the bird. It would take me some for me to build one myself and am not sure how to just yet. Are there any good indoor building plans for pigeon enclosurers?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

A pretty little youngster,probably lost as suggested in need of tlc.Food water and rest for a week or so should sort him out in a warm comfortable atmosphere.Good save would have perished had you not intervined.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the update.

Parrot cages are not a great choice for housing healthy pigeons, actually. They are not really 'stick perchers'. It's OK for an ill bird, one which needs to be kept sorta confined and quiet, but not too good for an everyday enclosure. If she/he is a Homer....and you intend to keep her/him, he will need something substantially larger and of different layout than the Parrot cage. Parrots like verticality because they're climbers...Pigeons are more ground foragers so they use horizontality more...

Plenty of folks have posted plenty of photos here of their Pigeon enclosures (sometimes rather ...loftily...calling them 'lofts'  ). So if you search those terms and maybe poke around the Forum, you may well find some. 

Attached is one that member Pip Logan made fairly recently when I had inquired to him about possibly taking on of my rescues. This is a pretty good example of a minimal suitable enclosure.

Keep in mind, if he's a Homer...he will need more than a caged life 24/7. He will need some outside time; in the very least in an indoor and safe place. Matter of fact, really, any kept Pigeon needs out-of-enclosure time.....So you may wanna research that a bit as well.
Also...what is the band # ? Someone here can probably locate the proper contact info for you. Don't get worried...in likelihood, if you ever contacted the owner and it IS a Homing Pigeon, the owner will probably say they don't want it back (or will tell you to just release her and she will find her way home). Both replies basically mean the Homer owner has no intention of ever reclaiming the Pigeon.


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*Today is -37 degrees celcius!*

We seem to be getting colder temperatures as of late, this does not last long usually but it is difficult for any animal to deal with. If he will not fly I do see that I can put him outside at these temperatures. I don't know if he can fly or not at this time. He doesn't seem to like to be handled so taking him out of the cage and letting him roam around the house will be different for all of us. Perhaps when the weather gets warmer (in which I don't really know what is a reasonable to temperature to bring him outside again in) I can see if he will try and fly, perhaps even in my garage. I will probably need some coaching when that time comes.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Try looking up the band # here.Good Luck.
http://www.crpu.ca/index.php?page=bandlists&pageid=66
Kurps


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Joy Sundancer said:


> .... It would take me some for me to build one myself and am not sure how to just yet. Are there any good indoor building plans for pigeon enclosurers?


Theres a pic here of an indoor cage that another member built, looks relatively easy to build and gives the bird plenty room/resting box & shelf for perching








The drawer at the bottom makes it easier for you to clean,
The two doors on front for easy access to feed,
And the door at top for access to nesting area. 
Overall - good setup 

The original post about the pic is HERE


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it normal for pigeons to stand on one foot. I had noticed he had a few cuts in his feet in the beginning and I wonder if they are bothering him. Also, his feet were kinda stuck in the ice/snow, he could have frost bite on his feet as well. One or two of his toes seem gray not like the rest of foot, it is hard to tell as he has been standing in his poop too. Perhaps I should give him a bath and wash his feet. 

What would be good for his feet to heal the cuts and possible frost bite?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Pigeons normally roost on one foot thats nothing to worry about and its not that unusual for them to have slightly different coloured toes either, but the chances are he just needs a bird bath ,he will enjoy it.A little bit of salt in the water will help his feet or cleanse them with some cotton wool and diluted TCP.


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*Pigeon pulling his feathers out!*

Pigeon looks stressed sometimes. I don't know what normal pigeon behaviour is and I thought the pigeon was cleaning himself but I also wondered at his behaviour as if sometimes he looked like he was itchy. He would then try to agressively prun his feathers or scratch himself or wipe off his beek. 

I let him out for the first time today to see if he could fly. I put him on the ground in the living room and he did fly to the top of a shelf. I then noticed a bare spot below his breast bone area orsort of forward from area between his legs. He has been pulling out his feathers here. 

What would cause him to behave this way? I did not notice anything when we first found him. But there is something bugging him.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Is it all patchy and uneven looking, or does it have a very defined smooth line around the bald part? There is usually a bald spot on the chest of doves and pigeons where they sit on their eggs. 

Have you checked for mites/parasites? 

If he really is plucking, is there something possibly scary in the room--other pets, new or loud people, scary movies/music, etc? 

Is there any kind of wound there? On the first set of pictures that you posted, it looked kind of brown and weird around the lower chest. Like maybe there's a scab or some dry blood in the feathers? Kinda hard to tell though.

Can you get a good picture of this bald spot?

Oh, if his toes get any greyer, go to the vet just in case. I've had light frostbite myself on my toes and it sucks.


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*Will check a little closer*

How do you check for mites, lice or peracites?

When I found him he had all his feathers there are far as I could tell. I have been noticing him react like he is itchy. I have papers at the bottom of the cage to collect his poop that I change everyday. There appears to me today some flaky stuff on the papers but don't know what it is, it is white, very small but not sure if it is flakes from his skin or feathers. I don't know what lice looks like. I have seen maggots in my garbage can before and that is not what i see here.

A week or so I had him checked at the vet when we first found him and he did not appear then to have a problem.

I am finding feathers on the ground in the last few days and more flakes. 

He seems to respond to something bugging him like he has to scratch a part of his body and then he goes into to more pruning. I did not see the bald spot very well today but enough to notice feathers were missing.

He is in the living room near a large window with indirect sun light coming through. We don't listen to music and my 90 year old mother whatches tv in the same room once in the last week. We have no other animals and I think it is a fairly quite home for him.

I will try to get a closer look tomorrow, he really does not like me handling him.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would check for lice or mites, but you probably would have seen them when you first found him.
Chances are he was in a unheated loft or cooler surroundings, and being inside now he will moult to adjust to the warmer temperature change. Are they fluffy little feathers? The 'flakes' would be from the new feathers coming in.
Is he otherwise acting OK......eating, drinking, poops?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

It sounds like he is moulting - i.e. hes shedding his old feathers & getting new ones in.
The constant preening is him rearranging his feathers and removing the bits of the sheath that protects the new feathers till they are ready. Thats the flakes that you see. The old feathers will just fall out or he'll pick them off once loose.

Normal practice for a pigeon so nothing to worry about


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*Pictures of feather loss*

I let Pigeon out of the cage today and let him check out the house while I cleaned up his cage. I had a hard time capturing him again but while he was on top of the frig I got a few pictures of the loss of feather spot. I would not be able to take a pic while holding him. I finaly managed to get him back in the cage but barely so lost opportunity to take a closer look of the exposed skin area. 

Attached are the pictures that show the spot of where the feathers have been pulled out. Is a normal process for pigeons?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Joy, are you giving the pigeon grit ? Lack of minerals can cause the pigeon to pull out and even eat thier feathers.
Kurps


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The white flakes that you mentioned earlier are very normal for birds of all kinds to shed. There are a certain amount of feathers being replaced at all times and the amounts also change due to the ambient temperature like dogs, horses, etc. putting on "winter coats" when it starts getting cool in the fall and then shedding like crazy when it starts warming up.

The balding area that is demonstrated in the picture is actually right over the actual keel (a hatchet-shaped breastbone) and is a bit curious. He certainly could have a parasite problem but they can also have some interesting internal problems that cause them to itch deep inside and so they start getting pretty rough with their beaks trying to scratch the itch. Sometimes this is due to some kind of fungal infection in the GI and there are other things that I can't remember currently that could cause it.

Since he's not a true wild species, he actually NEEDS a home--can't think of a better one than yours, so don't feel like you need to let him go to fulfill any needs of freedom. Trust me... loft birds do NOT fare well "out there" most of the time.

So, see if you can acquire a little pigeon grit (or for chickens) to help him out that way, give it some time and keep us updated.

Pidgey


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*Pigeon has Grits*

Yes, I give him medium No 2 grits (that would be used for chickens) or so the Feeds store recommended. 

I watched hime tonight, I think there is something bugging him. He was pecking at the area pretty hard and seemed also uncomfortable in other areas too but perhaps it more like a carry over to having to scratch something. So far that is the only spot I see him balding. 

Is there something I could give him for parasites. I don't imagine it would hurt. We all have them and I do a parasite cleanse every year myself although I am vegetarian there is still stuff on the veggies you buy. However it could be something else in his gut like you said maybe even a virus.

I don't think he has been handled very much and probably was an outdoor bird even if he was owned. 

He sure liked checking out the house and flying around avoiding his capture!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can get a Pyrethrin-based lice & mite spray like this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e-_-Dogs+-+Health+Care-_-S+S-_-9SIA02F0006JZ5

Pidgey


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*I will give that a try*

Thank you, I will give that a try and see if things improve.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Another old thread about feather picking:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/dove-pulling-out-wing-feathers-and-bleeding-28994.html

Pidgey


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*Update & Pigeon Cage/Coop Designs Needed*

Hi Pigeon Lovers!

Our pigeon is doing well we think. Pigeon spend more time out side his cage then in and enjoys relaxing on the couch. We have sheets over the couches to catch the poop but we are quite busy picking up after his poop everywhere else.

I am concerned about what to do for Pigeon as I need to leave for a trip and there will be no one home for about a month. I cannot leave Pigeon alone in the house and so am wondering how best to handle this.

We have not had him long but he is adapting well to our home. He still does not like being handled.

I don't know what life he had before we found him outside. 

I was wondering if I built an outdoor cage/coop that he could come and go as he pleases but have access to food and water then I could prepare him to be outdoors again. Not sure how to do that but perhaps keeping him in the cage outdoors for awhile and then opening it up for him to come and go perhaps, this is what I did with indoors.

Our weather is still not great, -20 degrees C at night still but by the time I leave in mid March it should be warmer but still may go below zero at night.

My other options I guess is to find someone to take him and look after him for the time we are away or have someone come by the house, clean his papers and give him food but he would be alone then.

I am looking for some suggestions and perhaps dome designs of an outdoor cage or coop that I could build that would offer him protection from cats etc but allow him freedom to come and go. 

I have attached some recent pictures.

Thank you
Joy


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love his "nest bowl"!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely addition to your decor!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He really wouldn't be safe coming and going on his own. A lone pigeon is hawk bait. A cage with an aviary for him to get outside in the sunshine would be better, but not freedom to come and go. Besides, anything he can get in and out of, so can a hawk, or other predator. If not kept inside as a pet, then he should have the company of other pigeons, or at least a mate. Can't just live outside by himself. He needs interaction. Maybe somewhere where they have other pigeons?


----------



## Joy Sundancer (Jan 17, 2011)

*Pigeon Cage designs with Aviery*

Well my 90 year mother wants to keep the bird inside as a pet.

I want the best for the Pigeon.

I thought because I found him outside and he does have a band that he has had a life of flying around but I don't know. The contacts I had to check out the band did not work out. Mom and I do enjoy his company so am willing to take care of him. I am just looking for short and long term solution this beautiful bird. I need to make a trip for a month and unable to care for him so I guess I need to find someone who will do that while I am away.

I would like some ideas however for an outdoor Pigeon design where he can be safe and get some sunshine. We don't have a very big back yard but I can build something.

How do you tell the sex of your Pigeon? The vet I took the Pigeon to did not know. The Pigeon is maybe little over 2 years old. I could get him a friend. I would only do this if I put him outside for the summer. 

Inside he has a 6 foot parrot cage that offer lots of room but he prefers to be out and about flying around the living room.

Thanks
Joy


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

What is his name? Hes beautiful and looks like you have done a splendid job with him. He reminds me of a bird I once knew. There are "diapers" you can buy so that he can fly freely and not soil the house.
http://www.birdwearonline.net/PGWearStore.html

Edie


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You may want to try a large rabbit hutch type cage..........something that has an enclosed wooden area (that can be cleaned out) and a pen area (wire mesh) where he can get sunshine etc. If he would be inside it permanently the larger the better. 
Pigeons can be a little difficult to sex, and it is easier to rely on behavior. If you show your bird its reflection in a mirror and it spins around, pufs its neck out and coos it is probably a male. Quieter birds are usually female. If it lays an egg it is a girl for sure, LOL! Perhaps you can pay a trusted neighbor or relative to give the bird food and water while you are gone. You may wish to keep him/her keep it confined to it cage during the period of your absence. This will make it easier on the person caring for it (and your mom) and safer for the bird.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi

its very normal for pigeons to stand on one foot, my two pet pigeons do it all the time, its a way of getting one foot toasty! nice bird by the way!


----------

